# Help on setting up 5:1 Speakers



## asdfghbvxxv (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay i have a Vizio Tv
and i want to connect the speakers to my tv and its connected to cable
When i look at the Audio Out It only Says L and R
I pluged those in for the Front L R speakers and they work, but i still have 4 plugs left. One for Subwoofer one for Center Speaker and 2 left and right back speakers
Where do i plug those in?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all, welcome to TSF :wave:

Here's the basics: surround sound comes from a digital signal encoded in the source material. The source can be your cable supplier, a DVD or Blu-ray disk, or SAT signal. The digital signal needs to be decoded into its various parts: front L/R, center, rear L/R, and rear back(s) if you've got a 7.1 system and sub. Then each of these needs to be amplified and sent to a speaker.

Some questions:

What are you using to drive the speakers? Do you have a surround receiver? Does you cable system run through a box? Or does it go straight into the TV? What model TV do you have? Does it have digital audio capability? What make/model receiver do you have? Do you have a powered sub? 

It's not really that complicated and we'll certainly try to help you set up your system.


----------

